# Toro 724 Runs and then stops



## Tiwilager (Mar 18, 2015)

I just bought this snowblower for this winter, and it has been the worst winter my area has seen in a long time. Now, in the midst of a snowstorm, my snowblower is not working. There is currently >30cm of snow in the driveway.

It has a Briggs and Stratton engine, and has run beautifully all winter. A few days ago, after another snowstorm, I went to clear what the plow left, and forgot to turn on the fuel valve. After clearing a bit, it ran out of gas (as expected). I put gas in the tank, and then realized that it was actually the fuel valve. After that it hasn't worked properly.

It always starts fine, and when cold, it runs for ~10-15 minutes just fine. Then it starts sputtering, and dies. It _feels_ like it isn't getting enough gas, and when I put the choke on a little, it will keep going-for a time.

Also potentially of note, it doesn't feel like the primer is the same. The button doesn't feel like it is getting as much oomph as it used to, if that makes any sense.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tiwlager, welcome to *SBF*. sounds like it might be time to clean the carb and replace the primer or primer line


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YOU better look into the fuel system. ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

When the fuel valve was closed no additional fuel was entering the carb bowl. With the engine running that caused a vaccum within the bowl. I suspect that caused any "junk" in the carb to get sucked into the jet.

Like you've been advised above, it would be good to take the carb out and give all the jets and passages a thorough cleaning with carb cleaner. Also use some carb cleaner and blow out the primer line. You might as well replace the primer bulb if you've got it apart.


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks everybody for your comments. Also, I have an 826, not a 724.

I did find the problem, and luckily, got there before ripping the carb apart. The gas cap was tightened too much, and whatever system it has to let air into the tank was either blocked, or poorly designed. Putting the cap on snug, but not tight, and it ran beautifully.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tiwilager 

The gas cap is kind of a common problem. It might be that the little disc on the inside under the cap has broken free. It's supposed to allow for splashing and venting without gas splashing out.
There are a number of threads on it and the quick easy cure is to just buy the new style cap.






On the primer. If it's still not feeling right it might be that the line from the bulb down to the carb has become soft and bloated at the carbs nipple and fallen off. If there's enough length you can cut some off and reestablish a nice fit on the carbs nipple. If not then you need to pull the rewind cover and replace the line. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, and thanks for the videos!

The disk isn't broken off the cap. I'm not sure why over tightening it would cause the venting to stop. Not sure if it is missing a gasket or something.

The primer hose was still connected fine to the carb, as I discovered while taking things apart to try and diagnose the problem. I think it was having difficulty because of the same venting issue.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the vent hole is plugged, unloosening the cap is letting the tank vent


----------

